# Piaggio 3 Wheel Mp3 Scooter



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What do you think interesting or just weird?



























See more here Piaggio MP3


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> What do you think interesting or just weird?


Possibly both - not too sure


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now that is interesting......looks like the front suspension has actually been thought out rather than a slapped on, I'd like to see one of those close up and in bits!







Purely from an engineering viewpoint of course, not from the result of somebody stacking it!

The Italians always could make a good suspension set up when they weren't thinking of food or momma's titties









Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Weird sorry







If I had one I'd spend all the time trying to get it down on the floor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Front suspension from Piaggio







, whatever next.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Certainly different Mac!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

weirder than a crazy thing in a mental shop!

I can see why you like it Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> weirder than a crazy thing in a mental shop!
> 
> I can see why you like it Mac


You know me so well


----------

